
A female historian wrote a book. Two male historians went on NPR to talk about - lightlyused
https://www.thelily.com/a-female-historian-wrote-a-book-two-male-historians-went-on-npr-to-talk-about-it-they-never-mentioned-her-name/
======
lightlyused
Actual title was to long. "A female historian wrote a book. Two male
historians went on NPR to talk about it. They never mentioned her name."

